# " Monkey boat trouble with charter captain "



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

" Monkey boat trouble with charter captain " 
Florida Sportsman Forums

My 22 year old son and 2 of his friends were the only ones fishing a wreck out of Destin when the charter boat "Bounty Hunter" decided to try to push him off of it. The guys had a bouy out and were idling around it as they were catching fish. The captain rolled up right on top of them and proceeded to tell them the bouy was a water hazard and if they did not move it he would run it over and remove it himself. He then worked his boat over the buoy as he kept shouting at the kids. My boy said he could literally reach out and practically touch the aholes boat as he tried to take over the spot. After unsuccessfully trying to talk it out with the Bounty Hunters idiot captain my boy decided to pull up the bouy and move on to another spot. 

I didn't know what else to say to my boy except he should of took video of the action on his cell phone so the FWC or Coast Guard could be made aware of the captains actions. I did tell him he did the right thing by moving on and not getting into it with the other boat.

Just wanted to let some people know of this captains actions and to stay away from this guy as much as possible.​


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

and here is the sorry Charter Captains response. *Remember this when referring people to a Charter out of Destin.
*

Florida Sportsman Forums


It was me running that boat and you need to teach your son some courtesy and respect to other anglers, especially those who make their living on the water.

First of all he doesn't own the wreck; nor does placing a buoy on it make it his. If he thinks he can throw a bouy on it and circle it proclaiming a zone belonging to him, he's wrong.

Second, it's quite easy to find on a bottom machine and he shouldn't need a bouy to begin with to find it; I can only figure his old man didn't show him how to use sonar.

Third, multiple boats can work a wreck if they know what they're doing; your son doesn't.

Last, I think it's amusing that he needed his daddy to come fight his battles for him on the internet instead of handling it with me on the water like a grown man. 


Monkey boat trouble with charter captain


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Thats right*

I have had issues with that boat as well in fact if you do a search on this form you will find several issues with this captain.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hasn't this guy done stuff like this multiple times??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

He is indeed a work of art. There are about 5 of them out there that literally think they own the Gulf, him being one of them.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow he sounds like a real douche.. will def not send any people his way.. And being in the bar business, I get asked A LOT..


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

These are the stories I always find irritating, and yes I know many people earn their living on the water, but respect and courtesy goes a long way from both sides. I also hate the argument that because they are earning a living they feel they have more rights than an recreational fisherman does. Many of us recreational fisherman have just as much $$$ invested in our boats, equipment, and fuel. Sure we need to share spots/wrecks/whatever no one owns it but just because it is your living your rights to those spots are not greater than others. It's how you approach people, ask and be courteous and you will usually get the same in return. Also, you hear both sides and often the truth is in the middle.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I hate it when I hear people try to justify bad behavior with "I make a living out here". I make my living running charters but I don't have any more right to anything out there than anybody else.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

I was raised up here if a monkey boat would have done that to them they would have attempted to run their boat over. So I guess if you are a for hire captian in this mans eyes you own the reef write the rules and are the coast guard marine patrol and Lord almighty. I guess the captian was thinking a 22 year old should have rammed him shot at him or maybe a good ole swash buckeling sword fight. Sad thing is the man makes his money on the water and has many numbers within a few clicks of that spot. What an ass hat! The locals are the only ones fighting for the harbor and are charter fleet. Big money would have them elsewhere in the drop of a hat. Seen it happening for the 37 years I have lived here. There are many fine Captians in the Destin fleet I hope a few of them discuss this over a cold one with captian I own the gulf!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

You should get five of your closest buddies with boats and follow him to every spot and drop bouys at every wreck. All the while reminding him that he doesn't own the gulf.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I've seen similar actions like this! I was idling near the CB Buoy out of Destin catching bait, and I was on the southside of the buoy which clearly was outside of the channel. This charter boat points his boat straight at mine while coming out the pass. I'm thinking okay maybe he will change his course. He is still pointed straight at me. So, I idle to the east; and as I do his course changes to keep his bow pointed straight at me. I'm thinking "what the hell?!?!" So, I continue to head east; then before this boat reaches the CB Buoy he changes direction drastically to pass the CB Buoy on it's western side.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL!! Just laugh and go on. NUTTS everywhere!!


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Not worth the fight or drama. I never anchor on a wreck or throw out a marker buoy for this reason. I idle around it and fish. If I see someone coming in I just idle off and move away until I see what they are going to do. No need on having a pissing match over a fishing spot IMO. This captain is an azz and really made a poor choice by responding on the net. Makes him look like a bigger jerk IMO.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want to hurt this guys business hit him on his facebook page. He even looks like a douche-bag.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Matt Mcleod said:


> I hate it when I hear people try to justify bad behavior with "I make a living out here". I make my living running charters but I don't have any more right to anything out there than anybody else.


My sentiments exactly, Matt. I fished the same wreck as another boat on Monday, and I did'nt get near enough to them to see what they were catching. It does amuse me though to have a boat run less than 100 yards from me, then upon passing, alter their course by 30 or more degrees. It's one reason I'm hesitant to fish private wrecks... especially on weekends. The way I look at it, the only water I "own" is the water my boat is floating upon, and I don't really own that. Roy Crabtree, however, does.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Roy Crabtree, however, does.


Haha!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> If you want to hurt this guys business hit him on his facebook page. He even looks like a douche-bag.


He would just delete it pronto off of his page.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Undercover op needed by LE*

I would like to see some LE go out in civilian attire and bait this guy, kind of like they do with the stolen vehicles. Let him come show his better side and then be promptly arrested and his boat seized. Glad your boys didn't get into it and drop to his level of professionalism. Their are A-holes out there and you apparently did a good job teaching your son conflict avoidance/resolution. 

Boatnbob


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

lobsterman....The so called "captain" that reponded to your post on Florida Sportsman is not even the guy who had the run-in with your son. Read over to page 4 or 5. He's a troll who looks for posters complaining about charter boats, then he acts like he was the offender. You've been had.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

hey, the be$$t way to get this type of behavior under control is hit them in the pocket book...

When you hear anyone asking or talking about charters, mention this guys anger and control issues...and simply say, I wouldn't trust my famlies lives w/ that guy...enough bad press and "Captains" like this guy might be forced out of the business...

Just my opinion...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

True dat, barefoot. These types of threads on forums help/hurt business and usually are right on target.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

The camera is your best defense for Ass holes and unruly boaters of any kind. 

I take pics of them busting the no wake zone here and then call them in to the marine Police, They like to see my photos , gives them the evidence


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I've said it before and I will say it again.

If it happened to be, I would follow that ole boy back to the dock and we would have a long talk. If it happened to my son, I would probably need to have a couple of talks with that fella...........


----------



## usmc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

the captains name is mark walker and i have worked for him he is a big dbag .he still owes me a lot of money he cant fish and zaps every one for numbers . you can report him to the coast guard for endangerment he was ran out of harbor walk and is now a outcast of the destin fleet he sucks big time


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Get as many boats together as possible one day and follow him everwhere he goes. Whenever he stops at one of "his hot spots" then stop with him. When he goes to raising hell just throw out as many bouy markers around his boat as possible and get on the radio announcing the numbers of where all of the action is at. Or pull a wagon train on him circling around him forcing him to have to move to another spot. I bet it wouldn't take but once for him to know what the reason behind it is. Maybe the asshat would get a clue and start to be more respectful to others who have just as much of a right to be there as he does. Sometimes you've got to bully the bully. Heck if that was me back when I had my boat I might would have had to send out a horizontal distress flair or two :thumbdown:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Just remember:
BAD behavior left unchecked will continue.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Most Charter Captains are courteous and professional. 
On a good day, with the cost of fuel, bait and crew, they might break EVEN on expenses, and that's on a good day.

Me, being a private Fisherman, or Fisherman impersonator most of the time, might get by for 100 bucks in the HOLE, if I take enough friends along to share the cost of the trip. Get my point?

Next time you encounter this unprofessional Ass Wipe, get ahead of him in the drift. Toss out a few cans, break out the Mossburg 12 gauge and play sink the cans with your friends. :thumbup: 

I do not endorse this practice, or encourage it. LOL. But it has been reported effective in a trial study. Not yet approved by the FDA!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

When I get it fixed up enough to be sea worthy, I'll be using a catamaran sailboat and will get a video camera. I first thought it would be just for learning purposes like when I needed one to see where I was messing up when racing dirt track but from all the impolite boat captains around, it might be better used to rid the waters around here of some of the stupidity in some of their heads, one way or another. I wonder how many warnings from the coast guard it would take to smarten some of them up?


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

usmc1 said:


> the captains name is mark walker and i have worked for him he is a big dbag .he still owes me a lot of money he cant fish and zaps every one for numbers . you can report him to the coast guard for endangerment he was ran out of harbor walk and is now a outcast of the destin fleet he sucks big time


I am nearly certain I saw his boat at harbor walk just a few weeks ago. You sure he was run off?


----------



## usmc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

no he was kicked out of harbor walk he is docked behind marina cafe in destin .


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

As with any confrontations with humanity, getting along is ultimately dependant upon mutual respect. Anyone who violates others space and disrespects another will sooner or later meet up with someone who is unwilling or unable to retreat regardless of "the law and what is socially acceptable at the time".


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I think a "special made" buoy with steel wire attached would do wonders to his engine if he tried to run over it. Will definiely spread the word about this guy.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

There have been jerks like this guy since I have been here in the 60's. Sounds like 3rd gen of certain A__ holes that cannot fish anywhere but public numbers and claim to be '*PROFESSIONAL'*. Two things to do ; First take a viedo cammera with you at all times or do like myself and many of my freinds and burn the fuel and fish away from these *PROFESSIONALS*. If you do not, then instead of having fun fishing you will have these kind of trips more often.
*My 10 cents!*

*I havealways wondered what makes these guys professionals. could it be they have a fee carring license?*


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You are not the only one thats had a bad experience with these type people.i had one do the same thing on the trysler grounds.i did video him and how close he was.i had to push off his boat.we left.your son did the right thing.he is more of a man for it.word of mouth will hurt.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Its a shame that some people have to act this way.







When we untie from the dock and are free floating, we are all on the same page, doesnt matter if its your job or not, if you made your hobby your job thats your business not mine, The Gulf of Mexico is large enough and there are enough wrecks to accomodate the amount of fisherpersons on the water and any given time, crowding someone off a spot is uncalled for, and the second you release that rope or chain of a new wreck it becomes public domain. it no longer belongs to anyone.... I have been pushed off wrecks before, and i just go because the aftermath of a confrontation is not worth it, and this is what bad captains are counting on. but i assure you at some point in time it will end badly. Cant we all just get along. 

PS You Charter Boat Captains who think you own a spot or the water, you dont. and until you can stick you finger in a glass of water, pull it out and leave a hole, you anit no better than me or anyone else. Your day will come​


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

You are so right Kenny, it is going to end up bad.
I think it would be a good idea to compile and publish a list of the handful of bad ones.
But, we must also remember that by and large most of the guides are good guys and gals.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

hey usmc1,,,,,,,,,,,,i still got that conia rod i built for you,,,,,,,,,,,,bill


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

oops cobia


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

This SOB did me the same way a few years ago.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm sure glad that wasn't me; I don't think I could have just left. Congrats to your son for not lowering himself. My old butt doesn't have that kind of restraint and I probably would have gotten into with him back at the dock; need a little exercise from time to time. He'll get his!!


----------



## tbandit (Oct 4, 2010)

I this guy is probably a newbie or what we call a rent a captain.It's actions of people like this that give good captains bad reps.This has happened to me as well, looked up the owner and called to let him know about his rent a captains action.What this fool doesn't understand,poor decisions can lead too loss of his license.I would still call and report it,so at least it's on file,you never know there may be many on file already,your complaint could be the one too have his license pulled.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

He has tried to push me off a spot a couple times, public spots as well. Just hold your ground and give him the finger, make sure his clients get a taste of what he is like so they won't return. I make a point to buzz his stern every chance I get, thinking about going whale wars style on him with some slippery shit that stinks in balloons:whistling:. He is a dick, you can hear him bitching at his mates (any maybe his clients?) from two hundred yards away. He is a "shimmering jewel of colossal ignorance".


----------



## 3BARKINGSPIDERS (Mar 2, 2012)

Just more proof that the worst species in the world are the humans. Very ugly, SPOILED Species. Sounds like enough people know who this No class captain is and how he does things. He'll get his.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

3BARKINGSPIDERS said:


> Just more proof that the worst species in the world are the humans. Very ugly, SPOILED Species.


Interesting interpretation of the situation.:no:


----------



## deak (May 15, 2012)

Kinda new to some of this stuff but not to fishing. I have invested in fishing equipment now.including an offshore boat, and I often drop a small bouy to help me keep my location Working the current, the wind, the fish movement, and the gps directions all at one time and still trying to fish Well, these are a bit hard to do. Judging from what I've heeard from the other Charter Captains, esp. Matt from Hotspots, . Pull up and move on, when you get treated like those boys, ""Just advertise ......................and let Bounty Hunter drown in his own beer, that is if he can afford it anymore...and don;t buy him anymore at the bar...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Interesting interpretation of the situation.:no:


Matt, what is your interpretation? That's an honest question, and I look forward to coming in to Hot Spots on Friday.

This is a very interesting thread, especially with snapper season coming up. I'm trying to learn the waters and etiquette. I'll hang up and listen.

Edit: feel free to just shoot me a pm about it.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

I was shoved off a spot at the public pyramids by him and I was in my Kayak a mile and a half off the beach. A real Peter Breath.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

the real bounty hunter is george eller a fine man

mark walker usta be capt ellers deckhand

a few years back mark came into some money and bought the boat keeping the name

we were friends at one time and he was a deacent guy until one day he went off on me

btw capt eller is an old coast gaurd guy and was known for his big drug busts,,,,,,,,,,thus the bounty hubter name....thats the story i got and im from the destin area and still do charter boat rods and reels


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> Matt, what is your interpretation? That's an honest question, and I look forward to coming in to Hot Spots on Friday.
> 
> This is a very interesting thread, especially with snapper season coming up. I'm trying to learn the waters and etiquette. I'll hang up and listen.
> 
> Edit: feel free to just shoot me a pm about it.


Hasn't the Hot Spots boat been a little close to some reputable folks out there on the Gulf? :whistling:


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Bert said:


> Hasn't the Hot Spots boat been a little close to some reputable folks out there on the Gulf? :whistling:


Is this Capt. Bert?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bert said:


> Hasn't the Hot Spots boat been a little close to some reputable folks out there on the Gulf? :whistling:


Idk if it was the hits spots boat but had a boat with two guys wearing hotspots shirts get real close to me on the jetties when I was catching sheepshead last year. Close as in within feet and cut me off where I couldn't cast that way anymore. But it was cool because I was catching fish and they weren't. I know it wasn't their charter but I'm pretty sure they couldve been employees. :whistling:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

3BARKINGSPIDERS said:


> Just more proof that the worst species in the world are the humans. Very ugly, SPOILED Species. Sounds like enough people know who this No class captain is and how he does things. He'll get his.


well ain't you just a big freakin ray of sunshine. i hope there wasn't a lot of time spent on making your top 10 list. curious who the runners up are though?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

k-bill said:


> well ain't you just a big freakin ray of sunshine. I hope there wasn't a lot of time spent on making your top 10 list. Curious who the runners up are though?


lol.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Boats get close to each other from time to time, and unfortunately people get ticked off. Those are not intentional cut offs, or run offs, just everybody wanting to fish. The difference is when it becomes intentional. At that point, do as has been suggested before, take pictures! There is not a spot or fish out here worth a fight, and believe me, I have dealt with some total idiots! 

As to "Bert's" comments about the Hot Spots boat, really?!? We know the owner of that new "Bert" name on this forum! Peckerhead! Rigged any sword baits lately...

The assumption that because two guys on a boat had Hot Spots shirts on does not mean that they work for them. 

Just my thoughts...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Boats get close to each other from time to time, and unfortunately people get ticked off. Those are not intentional cut offs, or run offs, just everybody wanting to fish. The difference is when it becomes intentional. At that point, do as has been suggested before, take pictures! There is not a spot or fish out here worth a fight, and believe me, I have dealt with some total idiots!
> 
> As to "Bert's" comments about the Hot Spots boat, really?!? We know the owner of that new "Bert" name on this forum! Peckerhead! Rigged any sword baits lately...
> 
> ...


Hey I agree. That's why I said I wasn't sure. But wearing hotspots shirts and hats makes it look that way. Like i said I wasn't upset heck I'm a hotspots fan for the stuff other members say about them. Can't say I've ever been to the store myself. I wasn't trying to bad mouth anyone just saying nobody is perfect and boats get close all the time. Just hold ur ground and adjust and keep fishing! Lol sorry if my post was taken as bad mouthing hotspots. That wasn't my intentions.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The guy's son did the right thing by pulling off. Take a picture or video if you want, but buzzing him or following him is probably not the best idea. Like said before, report him. There is way too much water out there to get all bent out of shape over. If I see a head boat coming my way, I'll pull off and head to another spot. I've never had a good experience with any of them.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

It could have easily been a couple of our guys fishing the jetties, but we do have thousands of shirts and hats floating around out there! We do about 500 charters per year between inshore and offshore and probably another 200 fun fishing trips and tournament days between our employees. That's around 700 fishing trips a year so things are bound to happen and I'm very sorry if we have ever created a problem for you on the water. We have some stories that people wouldn't believe of things that have happened to us on the water...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> Hey I agree. That's why I said I wasn't sure. But wearing hotspots shirts and hats makes it look that way. Like i said I wasn't upset heck I'm a hotspots fan for the stuff other members say about them. Can't say I've ever been to the store myself. I wasn't trying to bad mouth anyone just saying nobody is perfect and boats get close all the time. Just hold ur ground and adjust and keep fishing! Lol sorry if my post was taken as bad mouthing hotspots. That wasn't my intentions.


I didn't think it was a bash of Hot Spots, just pointing out that things may not be what they seem sometimes. No worries!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Chris Phillips said:


> It could have easily been a couple of our guys fishing the jetties, but we do have thousands of shirts and hats floating around out there! We do about 500 charters per year between inshore and offshore and probably another 200 fun fishing trips and tournament days between our employees. That's around 700 fishing trips a year so things are bound to happen and I'm very sorry if we have ever created a problem for you on the water. We have some stories that people wouldn't believe of things that have happened to us on the water...


If it was your guys they need to step it up because this rookie was out fishing them! At least that time. Lol :thumbup: I hope to stop by and checkout yalls store this year on the way to the beach. Hear a lot of good things about your store and y'all have some awesome reports


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That's funny, I've been hearing stories about that douche for years. Someone needs to go have a talk with him I guess...


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

As to "Bert's" comments about the Hot Spots boat said:


> I also just had a thought when I saw someone ask Matt about charter Boat crowding, so I posted it.
> 
> As far as "We know the owner of that new Bert name" you don't Know Jack!
> 
> Peckerhead??? Really? Does YOUR mom know you're not at school today?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Bert said:


> I also just had a thought when I saw someone ask Matt about charter Boat crowding, so I posted it.
> 
> As far as "We know the owner of that new Bert name" you don't Know Jack!
> 
> Peckerhead??? Really? Does YOUR mom know you're not at school today?


Hahahaha! My mom? Really? Your killing me!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't hear about or deal much with charters... but that Bounty Hunter is one that I continuously hear about people having problems with "if they are in his way". This is when you report every single incident to FWC and Coast Guard every chance you get, eventually they will get tired of getting all the reports about these few boats and take away their charter license and possibly boating licenses.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

shut up and fish


----------

